# Medtronic reservoirs...



## Freddie99 (Apr 30, 2010)

As most of you know I use a Medtronic pump awhich takes the 1.8ml reservoirs. With the first box that I used I had no problems or virtually none. Those ones had white plastic at the top of the reservoir where the tubing locks in. the ones I'm on currently are quite bad and have clear plastic where the tubing locks on. I'm wondering if it's either me or the reservoirs. I'm worried as I've been going through them at some rate due to the kerfuffle with sets and stress requiring lots of insulin. I've got two left which should be plenty to tide me over until I see the nurse.

Tom


----------



## Gasman1975 (Apr 30, 2010)

TomH said:


> As most of you know I use a Medtronic pump awhich takes the 1.8ml reservoirs. With the first box that I used I had no problems or virtually none. Those ones had white plastic at the top of the reservoir where the tubing locks in. the ones I'm on currently are quite bad and have clear plastic where the tubing locks on. I'm wondering if it's either me or the reservoirs. I'm worried as I've been going through them at some rate due to the kerfuffle with sets and stress requiring lots of insulin. I've got two left which should be plenty to tide me over until I see the nurse.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom, 

I don't think its you as I have been having trouble with the 1.8ml reservoirs as well. I have been finding that when I change it and then prime it I keep getting no delivery alarms. 

What I've found to overcome that is before I draw the insulin up I twist the end of the reservoir so that it moves fairly easily and so far its worked. It seems that the rubber gets stuck to the side. 

Andy


----------



## Freddie99 (May 5, 2010)

Hello again!

Time to raise the old bug bear. I've just tried filling three successive reservoirs. I've tried degassing the bottle and the method the rep taught me. Each has had load of bubbles in. I'm leaving the bottles to calm down over night. These are the reservoirs with a clear plastic top as opposed to the white plastic tops that I had in the first box I got. Can anyone shed any light on this? Bev? Lou?

I've got a delivery of sets and reservoirs coming in tomorrow so I'm not in trouble but it's getting to me the waste of reservoirs.

Tom


----------



## tracey w (May 6, 2010)

TomH said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Time to raise the old bug bear. I've just tried filling three successive reservoirs. I've tried degassing the bottle and the method the rep taught me. Each has had load of bubbles in. I'm leaving the bottles to calm down over night. These are the reservoirs with a clear plastic top as opposed to the white plastic tops that I had in the first box I got. Can anyone shed any light on this? Bev? Lou?
> 
> ...



Hi, Just a thought Tom, know you have been having a couple of problems. I have been told by various people not to fill more than the one reservoir and then just before you use it. (admittedly if im going to do a set change early i do fill one and leave in fridge overnight)

I have read that you should not leave insulin unused in the reservoir for a later date, thats why they are designed to have the whole set changed every 3/6 days. something to do with the plastic and absorption. Just a thought Tom as  yo are having a few issues with high numbers?


----------



## bev (May 6, 2010)

TomH said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Time to raise the old bug bear. I've just tried filling three successive reservoirs. I've tried degassing the bottle and the method the rep taught me. Each has had load of bubbles in. I'm leaving the bottles to calm down over night. These are the reservoirs with a clear plastic top as opposed to the white plastic tops that I had in the first box I got. Can anyone shed any light on this? Bev? Lou?
> 
> ...



Tom,
Always use insulin that has been out of the fridge to fill reservoir - this helps reduce bubbles. When you have bubbles, use a pen to flick them to the top of reservoir and let it stand for a few minutes - then use the plunger to push bubbles back into bottle of insulin or push them out of tubing (obviously not attached!). This does waste a bit of insulin - but it is needed sometimes!

Dont have pre-filled reservoirs sitting around - the rubber can decompose apparently and can affect the insulin. It is something that you will learn over time Tom - and even then - you will get the odd bubble!Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (May 6, 2010)

I generally leave my insulin out of the fridge for a few hours to fill the reservoirs. I've given them the flicking with the pen but still had bubbles. It's somewhat irritating.


----------



## Red Pumper (May 6, 2010)

Hi Tom,

after flicking with the pen and tapping them on the table, I usually leave mine upright for a few hours. Any remaining bubbles tend to rise to the top and sometimes the smaller bubbles join together to make a larger bubble which is easier to get rid of.
Try loading a reservoir the evening before you are due a set change, leave it overnight and then get rid of any remaining bubbles before you use it.


----------



## HelenM (May 7, 2010)

hi Tom, 
I remember when I first started using a pump it took me ages to get the reservoir filled and debubbled. Now it just takes a minute or so and I don't have problems some of it I'm sure is just confidence. I use a minmed, an older model to yours and the smaller reservoir but I would have thought it was the same. I'm tried to write down what I do. I'm not claiming it's the right way to do it but it works for me.
(*it may not be any different to what you do so sorry if its nothing new but nothing ventured...)*
1) use insulin at room temperature.
2) Before filling pull the plunger up and down a couple of times, this distributes the lubricant, and helps prevent air entering past the O rings.)   twist to the right a bit.  
3) withdraw plunger to 180u (in your case  it would be 300u)
4) place on vial (vial upright) push in air.
5) Invert vial, it will partially fill from pressure. Pull back  plunger gently but firmly to fill (maybe 3/4 full, then gently push a little of it  back through the insulin(their shouldn't be much air at all but this is where I used to start having problems, if air has entered through the O rings and you keep doing this, the insulin will become  more and more bubbly)
6) repeat if necessary ...hardly ever is now,  then pull back to the 180u (300u)  flick and hold to the light to see if there are any bubbles, If there are push out the top bit of insulin and bubble and  then completely fill again.Hopefully by now there are no bubbles.
8) remove plunger and insert into (rewound) pump.
7) When I purge the tubing I make sure that the pump is upright so if there are any remaining bubbles  they are at the top.


----------



## Freddie99 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for the great advice. I've found a way that so far seems to work.

1) Move plunger about, loosen the plunger.

2) Put approximately 1.5 or two reservoirs of air into the vial of insulin.

The rest is the same as what HelenM has described. I just leave my reservoirs to stand over night or for at least a few hours.

Tom


----------



## Rainbow (May 13, 2010)

My first set change is due tomorrow but not planning on trying to do it before work, see how I get on with the air bubble problem when I get home.


----------

